
Has there been any point in history with more or less war? - choxi
http://www.quora.com/Has-there-been-any-point-in-history-with-more-or-less-war-than-at-any-other-time-in-history
======
choxi
Every once in a while I find really intriguing questions on Quora. The last
one I found was about Batman...

